# Price/Harrison , Donaire/Nishioka RBR and scores



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

Please post your RBR scores in this thread and i will add them to my fightscorecollector site (in the signature below)


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Donaire 115/Nishioka 113
Price 10/Harrison 7


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Price 10/Harrison 7


:lol:

what do you all think of 7/4 as odds for price in 1-3? he is likely to go out and get the job done with no messing isnt he?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Buncey has already compared Audley to Bobby Ewing:lol:It`s Going to be a fun night


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Skelton SONNING fools


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Howdy y'all.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

In


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:hi: @Bryn

War Audley


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Is anyone actually around for this? Where is everyone?
@Wallet @Bajingo @DrMo @GazOC @LP @Noonaldinho @Roe @Pabby @Teeto etc etc.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> :hi: @Bryn
> 
> War Audley





Bryn said:


> Is anyone actually around for this? Where is everyone?
> @Wallet @Bajingo @DrMo @GazOC @LP @Noonaldinho @Roe @Pabby @Teeto etc etc.


Well that was weird....

:hi: Hiya mate, where you been!?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What have I missed lads?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

@Bryn Posting on the _other_ side mostly :frog

Congratulations on the good news btw

This should be a good fight, War Satchell


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

My money is on Satchell, hope he does well.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Edwards coming out to the words of churchill and the music of the Jam what a guy


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Good round, Satchell's got this in the bag.

@scrappylinks


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Satchalls looking good,i`m impressed so far


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Satchell to stop him? Edwards looks tired already...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> @Bryn Posting on the _other_ side mostly :frog
> 
> Congratulations on the good news btw
> 
> This should be a good fight, War Satchell


:good Cheers mate, nice to see you posting.



daveyboy1609 said:


> Satchell to stop him? Edwards looks tired already...


I was thinking that, he's getting a rhythm and taking over.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Good round, Satchell's got this in the bag.
> 
> @scrappylinks


nice to know that through all my time here i am best remembered for this one pun.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry lads I won't be on here tonight. I said I'd babysit for a mate atsch


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Roe said:


> Sorry lads I won't be on here tonight. I said I'd babysit for a mate atsch


Get the baby into boxing by letting it see Pricey spark Audley out!


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Sorry lads I won't be on here tonight. I said I'd babysit for a mate atsch


how young are your mates that they need baby sitting?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> nice to know that through all my time here i am best remembered for this one pun.


:hi: :lol: It was a cracker.

PS. Also well remembered for the wank stories.



Roe said:


> Sorry lads I won't be on here tonight. I said I'd babysit for a mate atsch


That paedo ring story is gaining momentum.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fuck sake wish i trusted myself more- only put a fiver on that after i posted on here.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight that, I didnt expect Satchell to just walk down & bully Edwards. When Ive seen him before he boxed on the back foot a lot more.

Good bodywork from the 3rd round onwards just broke Edwards down but Satchell kept getting caught with clean counters, good fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Great win for Satchall,really impressed with anyone who can do that kind of job on Edwards


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Great win for Satchall,really impressed with anyone who can do that kind of job on Edwards


Aye, agree mate. Edwards has a really deceiving record, he's one of the countries best. Easily.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

is degale on tv tonight?


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

That's 2 good wins in a row for Satchell, Chris Edwards aint nothing to fuck with, he's a hard fighter to beat.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> That paedo ring story is gaining momentum.


:frog


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> is degale on tv tonight?


Channel 5, mate. About 10PM.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Aye, agree mate. Edwards has a really deceiving record, he's one of the countries best. Easily.


Yep,those early losses look bad on paper but he is an old school throwback type guy.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> is degale on tv tonight?


:twisted:twisted:twisted

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7-The-Boxing-on-UK-TV-Thread!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet :hi:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Wallet :hi:


Bye.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ricky Tomlinson :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Evening lads, participating tonight for once. What time do Price and Harrison enter the ring at?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Bye.


Where are you going mayne?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Evening lads, participating tonight for once. What time do Price and Harrison enter the ring at?


9:30 - ish


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> :twisted:twisted:twisted
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7-The-Boxing-on-UK-TV-Thread!


do you think i'm made of time


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I want Ricky Tomlisons t shirt


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> 9:30 - ish


Gracias. Hopefully its over within a few rounds:deal


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Audley has already won the EVT by a mile


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Shut up Audley the Olympics were 12 years ago


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> Get the baby into boxing by letting it see Pricey spark Audley out!


I would but they ain't got boxnation



scrappylinks said:


> how young are your mates that they need baby sitting?


4.. He's one of my best mates already though. No Jimmy.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JLD has this won already, but I hope to God that McPhilbin wins. He's a legend.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't be touched mother fuckaz!!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Really looking forward to this fight.

JLD by late stoppage


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Haven't seen Dickinson since he won Prizefighter, sounds really unlucky to have 2 defeats. War Mcphilbin though.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

'cant be stopped' entrance music :hammer


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Sup dudes. I'll be around sporadically, no way I'm missing the fights later doe.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

God this is bad.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The ref needs to stop McPhilbin holding with his left hand every time they get close

Quiet fight so far, every round to JLD


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

JLD has been dissapointing so far,boring fight


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

need this to go 12


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Not a great advert for the British cruiserweight division :-(


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone the other day said they saw McPhilbin and he was awful in sparring but he does always look awful but this is horrible to watch and so is JLD. Stinker!!!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I went for JLD on points.

McPhilbin is pretty crap but he's reasonably durable, and Dickinson laboured like hell to a boring ass points win over Askin.

The cruiserweight title must be the least prestigious in British boxing.... robbed from Norton who only defended it once every ten years, and handed to the worst fighter ever to hold a British title in Williams.... who was then chinned by McPhilbin, who was robbed against Enzo... etc etc.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah Dickinson has looked poor. Watching Toy Story 3 now, much more entertaining.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i enjoyed the satchell fight. this is a bit shit though


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

"If you continue to burn up the herbs, we gonna burn down the cane fields."


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Maby Conquest will the man domesticly in the future


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

'Ricky Tomlinson's on the other side of the ring, Price is certainly bringing the names to the occasion'


LOL


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lunny said:


> 'Ricky Tomlinson's on the other side of the ring, Price is certainly bringing the names to the occasion'
> 
> LOL


oh god please tell me they didn't say this?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> :lol:
> 
> what do you all think of 7/4 as odds for price in 1-3? he is likely to go out and get the job done with no messing isnt he?


Someone hacked my account and said that. A-Force is going to destroy Price.










So let it be written, so let it be done.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I can safely say that I won't be watching JLD again. What a shite fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kicking off inside lol, every domestic fight on Boxnation seems to have more action in the stands than in the ring.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha no one was watching Dickinson as he looked towards the fans, they were all watching the scrap in the crowd.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

celebrating to the crowd that were too busy looking at a fight in the stand :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> oh god please tell me they didn't say this?


I shit you not. Not those exact words but Smith pretty much said that and then the other commentator (cant even remember who) called him on it.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Maby Conquest will the man domesticly in the future


He's looking good, Steve Simmons, Chris Keane & Danny Price (who is on the undercard) will be in contention soon. Matty Askin can improve & get back in the mix with a decent win.



Unknown Poster said:


> Well I can safely say that I won't be watching JLD again. What a shite fight.


He's a better fighter than he showed tonight, McPhilbin is a horrible spoiler.

Dickinson vs Simmons or Conquest would be a much better fight



Boxed Ears said:


> Someone hacked my account and said that. A-Force is going to destroy Price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:
War Audley


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Price is such a top guy. Top lad Price, top lad.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I like Pricey, seems like a sound guy. Seems quite level headed.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

War Price:bbbI hope we get a good fight after that shite


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

"i'm convinced he will go out on his shield"

No he won't Buncey.

EDIT: These Vinnie Jones adverts are brilliant.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Why do they keep sniffing the sticks?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

why's the cunt at the back wearing a leopard skin? so gross.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

has audley got music?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Audley! :ibutt


Looks like he's shitting his pants.


How hostile is this crowd!? :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: The entrance music is amazing. What a hero.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

YNWA


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

You dirty scouse bastards, fuck I hope Audley knocks his head off just for the lulz


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Audley leading the event with the Rocky theme. What a hero. Price is gonna destroy him tho. So sad for Audley.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ring of fire>>>>>>YNWA

Eurgh what is Maloney wearing?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotch cunt.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Howard Foster is a spastic, he will wave this shit off early. What a cunt.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Stealing Buffers' are you ready line there? Bastard.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

audley over 7' tall with the hair. have to make him the favourite


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Price is such a top guy. Top lad Price, top lad.


:-( Makes you feel bad for him, innit? He could've had a great career, if he didn't mess with destiny.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Audley looks petrified.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

oh my god this is funny beyond belief


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking hell. Hope Audley is ok


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

LULZ


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

oh fuck is he hurt?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Woah Nelly! 

That was ridiculously fast.

RETIRE AUDLEY


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

haha geez


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Audley managed to surprise everyone here by somehow doing even worse than expected.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mismatch.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Price does look like his power is for real though, even though it's only Audley.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Havik said:


> Audley managed to surprise everyone here by somehow doing even worse than expected.


:lol: So true.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Haye looks like a chump now. The other day he was giving it all his usual bollocks with 'Price needs to beat him quicker than I did to make a point etc'. LOL David LOL


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Havik said:


> Audley managed to surprise everyone here by somehow doing even worse than expected.


:lol:

Even in 2012 Audley manages to set new levels of dreadfulness


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

well..over to C5 i guess


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Put him in with Chisora asap


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: I'm out, what's happened?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Finished it in perfect time for a quick replay then on to channel 5.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I-...oh.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Skelton-Chisora-Wlad

Price looked fantastic tonight


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: I'm out, what's happened?


Audley got hurt with the first real punch hat connected, then Audley took a monster right hook before the ref stepped in, all within the first 90 seconds.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think i would actually back price to beat Haye. just saiyan


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

But-...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Heavens... Bunce is really going to town on this one. That turned out as pointless as we'd expected. Audley just isn't very good at even top domestic level, except at talking himself up. He just can't take a punch and he knows it. It looks like he knew it very early on in his pro career and aimed low as a result, hoping he'd never get exposed for it. 

Still, that was sad. He took a proper pasting in there.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

"I frighten myself sometimes" Haha hero.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I think i would actually back price to beat Haye. just saiyan


Oh come on... he beat Audley Harrison.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Audley got hurt with the first real punch hat connected, then Audley took a monster right hook before the ref stepped in, all within the first 90 seconds.


:lol: cheers pal. Sounds even worse than I expected


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: I'm out, what's happened?


Tentative 1st minute, Audley did throw a couple of left hands but Price landed a short, straight right on the button that shook Audley. Shortly after Price landed 2 right hands, the 1st was a hook around the guard that froze Audley on the spot, the 2nd was flush on an unprotected chin & Audley was out before he hit the floor.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

STFU about the Gold medal.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Did Audley beat his one punch landed record and do the big Zero there?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: cheers pal. Sounds even worse than I expected


Oh it's worse than worse than everyone expected, if Audley didn't look in a bit of a bad way straight after I may have laughed myself into a coma.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Price wants to drop the Lonsdale, blatantly ducking Fury.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

God they're really going to try hard to make DeGale seem like a nice guy. Going to be very cringe worthy


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Degale is still a nob


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep, already making me cringe.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Richie:yep,is their a channel he hasn`t been on


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Tentative 1st minute, Audley did throw a couple of left hands but Price landed a short, straight right on the button that shook Audley. Shortly after Price landed 2 right hands, the 1st was a hook around the guard that froze Audley on the spot, the 2nd was flush on an unprotected chin & Audley was out before he hit the floor.


Good stuff Mo :good



Unknown Poster said:


> Oh it's worse than worse than everyone expected, if Audley didn't look in a bit of a bad way straight after I may have laughed myself into a coma.


:lol: brutal


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

This is the fishiest finish since Traore VS Lotsu.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

DeGale fight just about to start, got a decent reception from the crowd, which surprised me.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Donald Trump.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Decent start from Chunky, pretty much everything his opponent threw hit the gloves, looks like his punches are a bit straighter than before too.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Degale looking good. Just got in and I gather aud got demolished, which brings my bet to a good start, just need degale to force a British stoppage on this guy and Donaire to win and I'll be in the money :yep


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

I've had to turn the commentary off, there's being biased and there's living on another planet... They seem to be in another galaxy. Either that, or I'm turning into dftaylor, but I'm seriously unimpressed by Degale here.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what time donaire-nishioka is please?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

hennessey seems fatter everytime i see him


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Degale pisses me off so much. Should box him as fat sweaty mick is saying.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

some chin on this lad. silly name though. Muhamada Humidi.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> hennessey seems fatter everytime i see him


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

It's like Ali-Foreman, only Mohoumadi isn't the hardest puncher in the history of the sport.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit just got real.:yikes


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh god Tyson. :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

haha Fury is a fucking knob, tit.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fury: You know your gay lover Tony Bellew...


:rofl


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

GAY LOVER TONY BELLEW :rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck you guys, Fury is and absolute legend.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

LMAO...had to rewind that and watch it again


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl Fury you bellend.

'your gay lover Tony Bellew' 

FURY GONNA GET SPARKED


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fury: You know your gay lover Tony Bellew...
> 
> :rofl


:rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

That beats Bowe/Lewis' trash talk by a damn mile. You big stiff idiot.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is JDG so poofy? He should be pressing.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> You big stiff idiot.


:lol: fucking hell i loved that, made it so good that the channel 5 guy sort of knew it was going to happen and couldnt stop it too


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JDG showing his level. He's got no chance beyond Euro level. None.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Degale doesn't realise how good he is on the backfoot and its a shame.

It was a fucking punch Richie


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The guy is talented and does a lot right, but he just has some real obvious problems that he doesn't look like he'll ever sort out. Shame because he should be better than this at this point in his career.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Degale 8-4 no fucking question.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I think it's close....


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fun fight though. Definitely thought DeGale took it. 3 rounds sounds fair.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

One judge will almost certainly score it even/to the Frenchie


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thought it was a good fight, me. thought the criticism was harsh on him. thought he made the fight harder than he needed to but didn't care. Can see why he's slightly punch drunk though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I would laugh if Degale has lost this,silly tactics but good fight


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

119-109 seriously? Some wide as shit cards there.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Way to wide for Degale


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

119-109?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

tbf I have no problem with 117 or 116, I think that makes the other 2 sounds worse.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Degales strange he seems to have ability but doesnt really make fights go his way, lets his opponent fight how they want too much


Channel 5 just need to give tyson fury the mic for 20 minutes or so now


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Degale really hasn't learnt anything since turning pro. Can't jab, still slaps with his punches and doesn't really know how to move around the ring. He can only reach world level by changing trainers, and even then, I'm not sure he's bright enough to learn at this point.

In the meantine, he makes for good scraps against part-timers...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

yep...zero ring generalship


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Degale wanking himself off here.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

"world class performance". hmmm.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DeGale saying when he holds the centre of the ring he looks world class; Shame he didn't hold the centre of the ring for more than 5 consecutive secinds in the entire fight.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Rooq said:


> "world class performance". hmmm.


Fight of the year too. And don't you know the Frenchman almost beat a 25-and-0 Russian in Serbia?

Okay, boxrec may say it was a Montenegrin in Montenegro, but after all that bullshit he just spouted who's keeping track?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

A fucking Latvian.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Mick looks like he is grooming that kid.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Morning all :hi:I've pretty much managed to catch up on everything already. And here's my take..

*James DeGale MBE *- Still don't _really_ rate him tbh. Entertaining fight and again showed what he's ok at but his style is still massively flawed in my opinion. Too many slaps and he was flat footed and stood (or leant against the ropes) square on way too often. I didn't score it properly but it seemed pretty close to me. Arguably James just edged it but I feel it was one that may have gone either way, had DeGale not been the name fighter. Really do think he needs to leave Jim McDonnell if he's gonna improve much more.
*
The French guy* - came with a plan to pressure DeGale for the full 12 rounds and he did all he could really. A bit too limited at times but bags of heart from both made for a fan friendly fight. Had DeGale not been so well conditioned he may have been able to dominate more in the later rounds and force a stoppage.

*David Price* - impressive, but it was against Audley. "That punch would've knocked out anyone".. maybe (unlikely).. but it was against 41 year old Audley.. hardly the best measuring stick. A Skelton fight would be equally as one sided, although not pointless because it'll sell tickets and continue to build the hype about Price. He is looking good though, and seems a great guy.

*Audley Harrison* - "say what you like about Audley Harrison but he's a former European champion and world title challenger". Even I can't be bothered to pick holes in that.

*Anwar/Miles *- looked a good scrap from the bits I saw. Miles fell into the trap of chasing too much though but Anwar looks to have a great engine.

Now just have to wait for the HBO card..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What time is the HBO card tonight and what is the full schedule?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Meast


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Seriously, what the fucks up with the lack of interest in tonight's HBO card??

I just searched on youtube for "Donaire Nishioka" and there's a grand total of only 514 videos :huh


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

If anyone missed it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl at that Tyson Fury video. Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hahaha!!!...And your gay lover Tony Bellew, I'll fight him inbetween rounds!!!

Did Tyson forget he vacated to duck Price or what?

Then fought Rogan for the Taxi driver of Ireland world title???

What drugs is he on exactly???....I defo want a skip full of em!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tyson is a hilarious motherfucker. God bless him.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Tyson Fury swore on TV today. It was truly a momentous day in global humour. "It was even funnier than Del Boy falling through the bar!" exclaimed one infantile observer.

"He verbally merked him, man! Straight up implied he was homosexual! Truly da sickest burn!!"


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

ere we go

who's still awake?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yazzur.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

mornin pabbers


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

k


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hello Lunny, looking well.

Orange names all up in here.

EDIT: THANKS FOR MAKING ME LOOK SILLY BAJ.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rios 10-9

Both landing HARD shots though
Already going at it! This surely won't last the distance.

JUICE


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the first one for Alvarado. Anyway, the war's started.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Great 1st round in Rios-Alvarado. Alvarado started off almost as if he was trying to replicate Abril's tactics but Rios quickly got inside and dissuaded him from trying that with some decent left hooks and in particular one right hand over the top, WE'RE GETTING A WAR NOW.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Some huoge shots landed in round 2 by both of them. Really going at it.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is gonna be a classic.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18 Alvarado for me. Both throwing big shots, as advertised.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This fight is mad! They're practically standing on eachother's feet here.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is one of those fights Teddy Atlas talks about, where you want to phone everybody you know and wake them the fuck up.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> This is one of those fights Teddy Atlas talks about, where you want to phone everybody you know and wake them the fuck up.


:rofl


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Very close round. I thought Alvarado just edged it, 30-27 Alvarado. Rios is better at very short range, as Alvarado tires he should be able to make it even more that kind of fight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wow, this is really heating up here. Rios' shorter punches are serving him better when they're chest-to-chest, Alvarado's doing the better work when there's a slight amount of space for him to work off the jab with.

Side-note - does ANYONE care about ANOTHER Pac-Marquez 24/7?:|


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Trying to fucking tell the plebs watching UFC to turn over and put this fight on. No luck.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Certainly delivering so far, I've got it 2-2.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

I have it 40-36 Alvarado. Great fight!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

WARRRRR!!!!! :ibutt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Great end to the round! 

Alvarado starting to take over. Landing some crazy uppercuts. Rios' head flaps back horrifically several timees a round. He has some chin. 

Alvarado's face looks a bit messed up though. I swear Rios' fists are made of rocks, they just do damage.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Christ, Rios is a BAD MAN. Alvarado was pasting him a bit up until the last 30 seconds or so there, that was crazy. Dude responds to getting hit by just walking through some more and winging his way in.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

50-45 Rios was taking a beating until they went toe-to-toe in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

60-54 Alvarado, but it looked like Rios was starting to turn the fight at the end of that round.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rios seems to think that Alvarado is a heavy bag. He's just walking in, standing on Mike's toes and going at it. Completely ignoring the fact he keeps getting smashed in the face by Alvarado!

Seems to have found an overhand right there in that round. I wonder if we'll see more of it.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

WOAH FUCKING NELLY


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Kudos to Rios


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> WOAH FUCKING NELLY


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

FOTY. Easily.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Bloody hell! When Rios takes over, he takes over! Alvarado should've clinched, or at least taken a knee.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Seems to have found an overhand right there in that round. I wonder if we'll see more of it.


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Rios' chin! Wow


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Rios is something else as a brawler. And he definitely looked better not so drained, the guy that fought Murray couldn't have taken that.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just think, people were talking about Mitchell-Rios a month ago. :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Brandon Rios KO1 Well Prepared Mitchell
Brandon Rios KO2 Ricky Burns


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Rios dropping F bombs on them bitches.

Winner of Pacquiao-Marquez?

I don't see him beating either tbh. 


Was a funny moment earlier when the doctor was speaking in Spanish to Alvarado and he was all 'what? No tengo espanol...English!'


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Real good interview with the ref there. Presented his views well.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Alvarado was fighting well but his jab was gradually becoming more and more lazy, wasn't getting his left hand back quickly enough after throwing it. Rios owes it to his chin mostly though, he marched through an awful lot of shots in there.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ref's got nothing to explain for there, he was completely in the right to stop that. Would've turned into Mitchell/Murray


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Fat Dan, please stick to online reporting uke


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Rios owes it to his chin mostly though, he marched through an awful lot of shots in there.


Truth. His chin is ridic.


Flash Jab said:


> Ref's got nothing to explain for there, he was completely in the right to stop that. Would've turned into Mitchell/Murray


A lot of people seem to disagree. I'm on the ref's side though. He could have let it go on a bit but it was perfectly fine to stop it there.

Nish has won the entrance music EVT


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I don't think I'll be able to deal with Papa saying ''Toshiaka'' for much longer.............


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ingrates in the crowd booing. No, lads, Rios-Alvarado isn't the usual standard of action.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Are these retards really booing within the first minute of the first round of the fight? What a bunch of spoilt children.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Nishioka just feeling his way in thus far, looking _very_ wary of Donaire's left hook. Donaire managed to fit in a few right hands to probably take the round due to Nishioka's minimal output. Crowd already getting restless but I guess going after Rios-Alvarado doesn't aid that.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Another Donaire round for me, Nishioka coming out of his shell a bit more but is still very tentative. Donaire is anticipating his left to the body quite well also, stepping out of range at the right time though not setting quickly enough to counter. He's still stuffing in a few right hands in between the guard though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Nish trying to frustrate Donaire here?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Did Donaire levitate at the end of the round there?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nonito Donaire is such a shirtlifter. :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Nonito Donaire is such a shirtlifter. :lol:


:lol: The crying scene with the David Brent eyes at the camera.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Nishioka is pissing me off


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Anyone else experiencing technical difficulties?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Sick of this fucking Snow White ad!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Give me a shout if you need assistance.............

:happy by the way.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Back now, what I miss?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Back now, what I miss?


Donaire scoring a KD via a left uppercut. Nishioka recovered quickly and even got a few shots of his own in during Donaire's follow-up assault. Normal service has been resumed in the 7th though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Donaire scoring a KD via a left uppercut. Nishioka recovered quickly and even got a few shots of his own in during Donaire's follow-up assault. Normal service has been resumed in the 7th though.


:lol:

'Lunny can't watch this right now! Quick, make it interesting! Oh he's back...'


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

What the fuck was that Nonito?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BOOM!

:happy :ibutt :happy :ibutt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Slegsagon!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

BOOM


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Donaire's still got it, him vs Rigo now please!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Donaire is still the man, glad to see he reverted back to taking a more measured approach in this fight. His ''always look for the KO'' strategy was really hindering him in his last couple of bouts, he showed what he can do when he's on-form though, Nishioka was outclassed there. The Donaire of recent fights would've loaded up on left hands and looked for single immaculate hooks, continually hit Nishioka's guard, and likely cost himself a lot of rounds in the process. Picked his spots well though and was patient enough to wait for Nishioka to present greater openings for him as opposed to trying to wail his way through.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Donaire's still got it, him vs Rigo now please!


Yes, please!


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

How did you all have the Donaire fight at the time of stoppage??

I had it 79-72 Donaire


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Is anyone actually around for this? Where is everyone?
> @Wallet @Bajingo @DrMo @GazOC @LP @Noonaldinho @Roe @Pabby @Teeto etc etc.


Was st the fight mate


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Alvarado was fighting well but his jab was gradually becoming more and more lazy, wasn't getting his left hand back quickly enough after throwing it. Rios owes it to his chin mostly though, he marched through an awful lot of shots in there.


Alvarado threw a helluva lot in there but the pressure Rios brings is bonkers. It reminded me a bit of the Acosta fight (sorry for bringing up that memory bud!)
Looking good, landing clean then the next minute the wheels just come off. It's like his opponents use up a lot of energy trying to look in control and they can't keep it up.

I have no complaints with the stoppage despite what Max was saying. Moving your hands isn't the same as fighting back and Alvarado was too limp to take anything off what Rios was throwing.
140 lbs has an insane amount of scrappers. Bradley should get off his high horse and get back to that weight as there are some great fights to be made there.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Alvarado threw a helluva lot in there but the pressure Rios brings is bonkers. It reminded me a bit of the Acosta fight (sorry for bringing up that memory bud!)
> Looking good, landing clean then the next minute the wheels just come off. It's like his opponents use up a lot of energy trying to look in control and they can't keep it up.
> 
> I have no complaints with the stoppage despite what Max was saying. Moving your hands isn't the same as fighting back and Alvarado was too limp to take anything off what Rios was throwing.
> 140 lbs has an insane amount of scrappers. Bradley should get off his high horse and get back to that weight as there are some great fights to be made there.


matthyse, garcia, rios, alvarado, maidana, kendall holt, khan, jmm, bradley, make a super 6 out of any of them and youve got a great line up, such a good division


----------

